# Ariens 2-Stroke Oil Type?



## JaCkaL829 (Jan 30, 2011)

Hey guys,

I just picked up a used Ariens SS522E snowblower from an estate sale. It's a little dusty, but looks pretty unused for the most part. Owner said it was only 4 years old. I got it for $60 which seemed like a good deal.

I'm aware it's a 2 stroke engine, I was just wondering if I should use a specific type of 2 stroke oil, or will something designed for weed whackers, trimmers, etc. acceptable? I never realized they're were different types of 2 stroke oil, but after getting my Toro 3650 and reading the manual, they call for a NMMA TC-W3 2 stroke oil. I'm just wondering what type of oil I should use, the one for air cooled chainsaws, or the marine outboard oils that are NMMA TC-W3 certified? 

Any input would be great, thanks!


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

go on a feild trip to wally worrld aand get a 5 gallon jug of marine 2 stroke oil. make sure to get the marine oiil, it has to go through more rigourous testing thn standard 2 stroke oil because of the harsher conditions faced and marine engines are expensive. do you really think johnson or evinrude wants to ruin there reputation over engine oil? i dont think so, been using it for 5 years and no problems, mix it at a 50:1 ratio


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

owners manual

http://apache.ariens.com/manuals/038014A.pdf


----------



## Colored Eggs (Dec 7, 2012)

I use the penzoil stuff from autozone in all of my 2 cycle engines. Which includes 3 SS522 lol. Btw take a look at your paddles. If its one of the newer models of the ss522 there is a T mark to show wear. They are worn out when the edge gets to the top of the T. They are however not very often replaced as they do not contact the ground as much as paddle propelled models.


----------

